# Let’s play, what did this bear eat



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I found this last year, two miles in up on a ridge during the muzzleloader.
I think it’s peanuts, the bear got into a campers stash And made off with their goods.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Acorn shells?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Pistachios?


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Tracer corn!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Betos Burrito Supreme!


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Honestly, all of these answers are acceptable but there can only be one winner, it was most definitely betos 😂


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a old doe that sneaks in my back yard to eat the grape leaves... she leaves big turds like that.

-DallanC


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Those really do look like peanuts!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I didn't think anyone would find that! 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

It would be concerning if there was toilet paper on the ground by it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> It would be concerning if there was toilet paper on the ground by it.


TP just blows away into the next camp

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Critter said:


> TP just blows away into the next camp
> 
> Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


that’s why I always place mine strategically 😎


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Choke cherries or some berry would be my guess.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

A taste test would confirm peanuts, let us know how that goes


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

bowgy said:


> A taste test would confirm peanuts, let us know how that goes


way ahead of ya, it was indeed, peanuts.


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

Pine nuts is my guess


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Ray said:


> way ahead of ya, it was indeed, peanuts.


I was wondering if there was a correct answer to your question. Good to know that the 10 cases of P-Nut Butter I have for mixing up bait this fall won't go to waste.


----------

